# Size of horizontal wet vent



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm going to be wet venting a bathroom branch through the lav and was planning to use 1.5" as the dry vent above, all the way down through lav drain/wet vent.

I know jurisdictions differ, but is 1.5 ever acceptable or should this be 2" minimum?

I had also originally planned to come out of the toilet ell to the shower with this fitting (pic), but I imagine this is not right.

This is a new bathroom in my own place, and I'm making sure I've done all my research so I don't completely hack it. I know I can make it work, but I'd like to do it properly.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Any tips?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Wet vents are a no no here.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

just run 2 vents and tie together over head


----------



## XL plb. (Apr 2, 2015)

*Wet vent*

Within 4' from your 90 for toilet roll up a 3x2 wye half past center and run twords your tub/shower; then roll up a 2" wye (same as before at bout a 22 degree angle)and run the 45 part of the 2" wye to the sink. Then off the end of that 2" wye run it to your tub/shower; if that part to tub/shower is less than or equal to 5' in developed length to the center of your 2" p-trap for tub/shower or whatever you put in, than you are good to go. The vent above your lav(the whole bathroom vent now) has to remain 2"(undiminished or larger to flashing)to meet your cross sectional requierments in the 2010 UPC plb. Code


----------

